# Recent Comments Made By RSS Head Regarding Hindus To Convert To Sikhism



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 21, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Das as you all know is for long time also has been wanting that if hindu have to surrvive then it is must that they become Sikh.

Recently Das read a critique on an allaged comment by RSS Head.Writer of the critique was S. Davinder pal Singh.

So comment was 'that since Sikhs have been since ages protecting Hindus and sacrifising themselves for the good of hindu,At present since many of childern becoming patit so it is time for hindus to do something so each hindu family must make one of there son as Sikh.'

Das wanted to write a lot on this but awaits your response.Das will write more veiw on that tommorow.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 21, 2005)

Wrongness in a jar! Would a Sikh family ever make one of their kids Hindu? I don't think so!
And besides, these Hindu families that make one of their kids Sikh usually make them into idol-worshipping ones so at the end of the day Sikhism is going to become more Hindu. The Hindus who already do this probably consider Sikhism part of Hinduism.
The main reason why they do this is because from a Hindu standpoint Hinsa [violence] is prevailing and possibly the only way to stop unrighteous violence is to respond with righteous violence.


----------



## BabbarSher (Feb 22, 2005)

Dear Vijaydeep: 

I would welcome people who convert to sikhism, provided they have the same spirit as you and shed their previous beliefs, just as you have. 

The intent and purpose behind the conversion doesnt seem to be good. It seems to be a temporary solution prompted possibly by the rise of muslim extremism. 

Tommorrow if this menance were to go away, what would be the fate of these converted sikhs. Will they not fall flat.  

I think one should become a sikh to walk the highway to God. Other thibngs like ability to defend oneself are part of this. 

I would also like to add that sikhi is all about defending any of the downtrodden, not only hinuds, but also muslims, chrsitians or jews for that matter. 

Rather I think RSS should harp on better treatement for sikh image in the media and otherwise and get venues in jobs for practising Amritdhaari sikhs. This would only show their genuineness. 

I find it funny that on one hand they make such statements followed by actions like banning of Guru Nanak J's birth holiday in Gujarat. 

Akal sahai


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 22, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Well brother Charamal Chocklate Sir,

Das is from Hindu family.After becoming Sikh one day Das did put all idols he worshipped for ages into wastage.(Das is not telling what he did as it may hurt the sentiments of idol worshippers).

So idolators acn get salvation Akal's willing.

Next regarding RSS cheifs saying.

Let us see the chain of events.
In Hazur Sahib Pramod Mahajan annoys Sikh.
Narendra modi cracks a joke of 12 ocloack.
In BJP ruled state of Chhtisgarh attack on Sikhs happened
Then this leave problem in gujrat.

It is there that whenever revloution has to come then we must have lots of reactonaris there who prevent it.

So there are Arya Samajis,Reactiuonary or Brahmanical forces working day and night to throw away reforms in Hindu so that status que of there exploitation remains as it is.They do not know that there end is embbed in there weakness only.

If they will be ended by budhist,communist,Zehadis or Catholics then it will be violent.

Sikhism will end it with respectable way.When they themselve give up exploitation voluentaryly and happly after getting spritualy enlightened.

Das is sure that 90% of RSS etc. or hindus in general have no vendetta towrads Sikhs.Only hand full are there to try to create rift.

The persent Head Respected Sudershan Ji is Brahmin so hated a lot by Sikhs who are racial and each and every Brahmin they tend to take aS Bad.Das could say that he is 100 times better then Rajinder Singh(A Thakur chief before him).

In Sau Sakhi(Namdhari Version) Tenth Guru was asked,What is the differnace between Hindu and Sikh?

Guru Replied,'A one who does Dhram Karam(Rightious deeds) without hoping for return(As one considers oneself as tool of God and not an independent entity) is a Sikh.while who does Dharam Karam hoping for a return (for Self interest) is a Hindu.'

Das agrees to that.So may be that Sikhs being less,Weak due to drugs etc. may reduce there numbers in Indian Army.Likewise Hindus are becoming weaker day by due to attackes on them by  budhist,pseudeo secularist,castist ,communist,Zehadis or Catholics foreces.May be they want to make physically,Mentally and spritualy strong force to save hindus.

Due to hinduism since ages they are unable to fend themselves.And if Sikhs will not be in good number then no one can save hindus.It was by natural law that Sikhs helped hindus in past.Sikhs are made strong in all aspects by AKal.They are duty bound to protect weak.Hindus by thier nature are weak.
So due to these to factors hindus are protected by Sikhs since ages(Sikhs were created by Akal for welfare of human race and not only for Hindus).

So that could be there self interset for telling Hindus to be converted to Sikhism.

Yes it is there that they can try to put there pagan influence but we are strong enough to prevent it.

Now das write about the critique of S Davinder Pal Singh Ji opposing it.Das is 101% sure after living with missioanries who actually read Sirdar Kala Afghana Sahib and they are very humble and to the point.But there are some who after reading some part of it tend to loose heart and talk something non sense.Davinderpal Singh Ji wrote this non Sense.Das will only give it pointwise.
1.Only religeon in the world where missionaries are affraid of converting people from other faith to thier one is perhaps Sikhism.

2. Sardar Sahib want that Sikh converted from hinduism leave there hindu family ie severe the relations with hindu family.In history there were many hindu or Sahijdhari Families who used to make there son Sikh.Often that Son use to take care of there old hindu parents better then hindu brothers.And what about those family who have only one son who they have made Sikh?

Then next thing if a Sikh son takes care of Hindu  parents may be other parents may think to make there sons as Sikh.

He quotes where wrong historical fact.He state that during old time when Sikhs refused to do Bhadri Karan(shaving head on the death of parent),They said that our parent is Guru so why do we do this act.

This also proves another point that till death of ther parent Sikhs were with them.Yes Guru is true Mother and Father.As a mark of sorrow an asset called Hairs are shaved in hindus as they say that there protector(Parent) is no more and they are orphan.But weather Parents are alive or not Nath(lord) of Sikh is Akal.So no need to show sorrow.That quote was in that context.

Guru never said to not to take care of old parents,Weather Sikh or not.(Sakhi of Bhai Sukh Singh Miran Koti showed that inspite of having Bad parents he did not severed his ties to his parents).Yes leaveing family is way of Yogis of Gorakhnath Ji.Gurmat disapproves it.

3. Next thing he used word 'sirgum' as per Rahit Maryada,We must not keep any company to him/her.A person when he keeps hair(Kes) becomes Sardar(Head) or having Head.And who reoves that kes looses the status of head.So That person is Sirgum(Head looser).This is used for patit(Apostate).
If this is to be seen that there could be many patit in punjabi Family of S. Davinder Pal Singh Ji due to wave of apostasy.

Any person who comes to Gurudwara and has even a littel faith in Guru and with no Sikh Back groound,That person sarts to adopt Sikhism and till gets 5ks he/she is sahijdhari.Other people could be Hindu or Muslims.Guru never said to sivere links with people of other faith or Sahijdharis.So this thing was also out of context.

3. Next thing they said that Dasham Granth supporters or one converted by Baba Virsa Singh are trying to intrude Panth.And statemsnt by Prem Singh Sher(Formerly BL Sharma Prem) was given(this could be true or false regarding aithenticity).So When we have many Vidwan(Schollars) who can refute wrong then why to fear.Baba Virsa Singh Ji are preachin Sikhism to non Sikhs.RSS or GOI ,why should they let there 'agent' do this thing.

Das here wants to say that for neo converts chrsitians in India usually test by letting them eat beef(for hindus)pork(for muslim) and smokoing(for Sikhs) justb to check that a person is realy interseted to convert or to breack himfrom his community.This is cheap.Sikhs may not do it.

But if we ourself are good and sincere then why should we be afraid of evil.Yes noe converts in this case as chramel chocalate said will be bringing paganism in them.So why should not missioaries contact them and tech them true Sikhism.

In Fact even missionariies from Kala Afghan mentality encourage Sikhs to go to temple(off course not to worship but) to do Sev there if Hindu brethern are in need.Say recent tsunami tragedy.Even there events(as per sgpc code also) can be used to encourage preach Gurmat.If Hindu Prist sees that Sikh converted from hindu is doing better service then hindu then that prist can even encourage hindus to be converted to Sikhism(Udasis used to do such work udais.org). 
  4.Lastly S. Devinder Pal Singh Ji said,'He want that 'lower class' and labour doing persons from Hindus must convert to Sikhism.

Well to let those persons come to Sikhism,missionaires have to think at the level of semi litrate or illitrate as Gurus used to think.Language of Guru Granth Sahib Ji or Dasham Granth Sahib Ji shows this and popularities of Sants show that.Commne man can not understan ,what we talk about high schoolarly things like the term Guru Granth Sahib Purists.They are good for offices or seminars only.In fild those things which are understanable to 'lower' class person are of used.They are not proffessors.

5.In fact in present day sgpc there are still some people who are not good.They do not want educated people to come to Sikhism.Dr Ambedkar was discouraged to be converted to Sikhism so that it was feared that he due to his intellect and neo converts who would have been more then four times to that of punjabi Sikhs of that time would take control of finance as well Darbar Sahib.

At that time money or regional or castist thing were given priority over Panthic welfare.Maybe displacement of Sikhs from Pakistan.Recent drop in number due to apostasy etc. are result of that.BUT there was a positive point of Ambedkars not becoming Sikh.

He wanted to be converted as a rebel or as a hater of Hindus.Panth disapproves that.If that would have happened then chance we are getting today we may not have got.

Only 20 to 10 percent of hindus are 'high' caste rest are from lower caste.So as S. Davinder Pal Singh ji have said that 'lower caste' as well are labour doing will caome so will come educated with new ideas.

But from the history of RSS we can not trust till it does what it say.But if it is true then we must welcome it with open arms.But we must not forget to keep our ears and eye open.Akal Bless.


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 22, 2005)

sikhs were NOT created to protect hindus sikhs were created to protect dharam and ALL that were helpless


----------



## praveen_pg (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think anyone mentioned that Sikhism was created to protected Hindus. During the time of Mughals, Hindus were being persecuted and as they were on the "right" side, Sikhs rose to protect them.


----------

